
Billions USDT tether printed to artificially inflate BTC price - iapi
https://etherscan.io/address/c6cde7c39eb2f0f0095f41570af89efc2c1ea828#tokentxns
======
iapi
Tether is printing crazy amount of USDT to inflate Bitcoin prices during
financial crisis situation to take advantage of panic

